# Sonic 1 & 2 2013 decompilation project release



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

Rubberduckeycooley (what a name) released his (almost) complete Decompilation of Sonic 1 & 2 (2013).
This is based on Christan Whitehead's "Retro Engine"and requires assets from the official releases to run.
Currently supported are:
iOS Sonic 1 & 2 via the App Store
Android Sonic 1 & 2 via Google Play
Android Sonic 1 & 2 via Amazon
Even if your platform isn't supported by the official releases, you can buy it for the assets (you dont need to run the official release, you just need the game assets)
How to get the game to run (windows): take the data.rsdk file from your legally purchased copy of Sonic 1 (2013) OR Sonic 2 (2013) and place it in the same directory as the .exe file.​Source:https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-1-2-2013-Decompilation/releases/tag/1.0.0


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 18, 2021)

Poggers.


----------



## Rubberduckycooly (Jan 18, 2021)

yo thanks for sharing this here for me since I never check here these days, I'm glad to see that other people are excited enough about my silly project that it's being shared around this much!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow, and already ported to Vita too. It's a good month to be a Vita owner apparently.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 18, 2021)

TMW Sonic 1 and 2 for Mobile get ported to the PC before Sonic 3 AIR gets ported to Android


----------



## B-alpha (Jan 18, 2021)

sks316 said:


> Wow, and already ported to Vita too. It's a good month to be a Vita owner apparently.



Hopefully a Switch port is also coming


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

B-alpha said:


> Hopefully a Switch port is also coming


Someone already did.
https://twitter.com/heyjoeway/status/1350951550613598211/photo/1


----------



## depaul (Jan 18, 2021)

I am sorry but what exactly is this decompilation about? Is it like porting mobile version to PC?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2021)

B-alpha said:


> Hopefully a Switch port is also coming


I'm hoping for Wii U ports myself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



depaul said:


> I am sorry but what exactly is this decompilation about? Is it like porting mobile version to PC?


Pretty much.  Most fans agree that the Whitehead mobile versions of these Sonic games stand as the definitive versions of them, but their absence from releasing on other platforms has been a real shame for many, this changes that, now they can be made for PC, Vita, Switch, probably Wii U, etc. etc.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 18, 2021)

depaul said:


> I am sorry but what exactly is this decompilation about? Is it like porting mobile version to PC?


Yeah, an exe for Windows. Would love to see it on Wii U.....

Edit.... Beat me to it again @MikaDubbz


----------



## blawar (Jan 18, 2021)

https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-1-2-2013-Decompilation/pull/32


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 24, 2021)

Why it’s not official,but unofficial instead? Due to DMCA of Sega?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 24, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Why it’s not official,but unofficial instead? Due to DMCA of Sega?


They reverse enginierd the original binary back to the source code.


----------



## B-alpha (Jan 24, 2021)

Aus idea where to get the 1.1.0 version for the switch version?


----------



## protivakid (May 4, 2021)

The game plays fine but I have to ask, am I doing something wrong or is the Menu for this game simply white text on a black background?


----------



## protivakid (May 10, 2021)

Anyone? Is this normal?


----------



## Luke94 (May 21, 2021)

Perhaps it's gonna be unofficial fanmade project.


----------



## protivakid (Jun 14, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Perhaps it's gonna be unofficial fanmade project.



Looking at youtube vids it seems no one has implemented the Android/iOS version's fancy menu so this seems normal.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jun 14, 2021)

Mega Drive/ Sega Genesis port ? or Nintendo DSi


----------



## Awesome_neos145 (Jul 17, 2021)

I wonder when someone is gonna make a Wii U Port


----------



## gtrgetr (Sep 15, 2021)

Rubberduckycooly said:


> yo thanks for sharing this here for me since I never check here these days, I'm glad to see that other people are excited enough about my silly project that it's being shared around this much!


Yo You Think You Can Make A Port Of Your Amazing Decompilation Ports For Wii? I Would Be Gladly Happy If You Did.


----------



## gtrgetr (Sep 15, 2021)

Sonic 1-2 2013 Decompilation Ports For Wii-------------------->https://gbatemp.net/threads/sonic-1-2-decompilation-wii-port.594089/


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 15, 2021)

CrazyRooster629 said:


> Can Someone Join Me On Making Sonic 1-2 2013 Decompilation Ports For Wii? It Comes With a Base.
> Link For To Post Is Here----------->
> Note: Im New And Cant Paste Links, So Sorry That Its A File.


No.


----------



## gtrgetr (Sep 15, 2021)

Can Anyone, Port RubberduckyCooly's Sonic 1 and 2 Decopilation Ports To The Wii?

1. Wii Has More Ram And Data Than 3DS, While 3DS Can Handle The Sonic 1-2 Decompilation Port at a Decent Speed.
2. if Wii Can Handle SRB2, Than It Definitely Can Handle Both Decompilation Ports.

 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Someone Can Use This as A Base:


----------



## gtrgetr (Sep 18, 2021)

@everyone DEAD CHAT LOL!


----------

